# Wie lange dauert Lastschriftverfahren.



## Tumasz (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin leute ich wollte grade war wieder für nen monat abonamieren. Jetzt könnte es aber sein das mein Lohn erst am Dienstag kommt und da wollte ich mal fragen wie lange die von der bestellung bis zu abbuchung bei euch gebraucht haben.

(also für die die es schon gemacht haben.

Lieben Gruß Tumasz


----------



## Chemistry (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab es noch nicht gemacht, aber denke mal das das bissl länger dauert.
Bei mir wars damals bei WoW so, das ca 3-5 Tage nach dem angegeben Termin erst
abgebucht wurde, kA wies hier ist und wer abbucht.
Hab ja zum Glück noch bis 11.11. freispiel.


----------



## Gronk (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir waren es 3 oder 4 Tage.


----------



## Dixtreus (26. Oktober 2008)

Freund von mir hat gestern Daten eingegeben, obwohl freimonat noch bis zum 01.11.08 gültig ist. Aber goa hat schon abgebucht und direkt das abo verlängert.

Sprich bei erteilung der Einzugsermächtigung  wird direkt abgebucht.


----------



## Tumasz (26. Oktober 2008)

Dixtreus schrieb:


> Freund von mir hat gestern Daten eingegeben, obwohl freimonat noch bis zum 01.11.08 gültig ist. Aber goa hat schon abgebucht und direkt das abo verlängert.
> 
> Sprich bei erteilung der Einzugsermächtigung  wird direkt abgebucht.




Ja Gestern war doch samstag ? seit wan arbeiten banken samstags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dixtreus (26. Oktober 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> Ja Gestern war doch samstag ? seit wan arbeiten banken samstags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo hätte ehr im laufe der woche schreiben sollen, hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (26. Oktober 2008)

mir gehts halt einfach um die zeit zwischen bestellung und abbuchung


----------



## Vaedryn (26. Oktober 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> mir gehts halt einfach um die zeit zwischen bestellung und abbuchung




3-5 Werktage


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange es dauert, wurde von offizieller Seite schon beantwortet...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=68758&hl=


----------



## Blood B. (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab an nem Dienstag für 6 Monate verlängert und das war am Mitwoch schon abgebucht, kann also auch schneller gehn.


----------



## Aenny (27. Oktober 2008)

Was Geld abbuchen angeht ist GOA sehr schnell, bei mir hats nur zwei Tage gedauert.. ZWEI TAGE, aber um die Performance des Games zu verbessern brauchen die Wochen!


----------

